# Muslim Fighting Arts in Africa and the Middle East



## Captain Harlock (Jul 21, 2003)

Found this while researching another question. 


> Muslim Fighting Arts in Africa and the Middle East
> Hussein Al-Khanjar
> 
> The Middle East and Africa both have an extremely strong culture of Martial Arts. Unfortunately the reality of the situation today is that the majority of the techniques used by the most famous warriors of Islamic history have largely dissapeared due to the lack of systemization and a structured method of teaching them to future generations.
> ...


http://www.mubai.cc/articles/art39.htm


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 26, 2003)

I have quite a few Arabic and Persian MA's associates in that part of the world.  They have an extremely strong Martial spirit and disciplines.  Very hard core in their training.  It is an honor to know them.

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 5, 2006)

I brought this thread back to life to share this link.

Muslim martial arts. Interesting overview of the Islamic fighting traditions. After viewing it I found no Anti-western sentiment at all. I found it to be very well done.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-259589424681990912&q=Martial+Arts


----------



## mantis (Aug 5, 2006)

that's what the dagger looks like btw


----------



## mantis (Aug 5, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> I brought this thread back to life to share this link.
> 
> Muslim martial arts. Interesting overview of the Islamic fighting traditions. After viewing it I found no Anti-western sentiment at all. I found it to be very well done.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-259589424681990912&q=Martial+Arts


wow, that's a really good video. i like the historical background towards the end.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 5, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> I brought this thread back to life to share this link.
> 
> Muslim martial arts. Interesting overview of the Islamic fighting traditions. After viewing it I found no Anti-western sentiment at all. I found it to be very well done.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-259589424681990912&q=Martial+Arts



Great video, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 5, 2006)

Interesting video!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

